# LOCAL NIC SALTS



## Ruwaid (11/6/18)

Hey guys
Anyone have stock or know of stockists of the following:

-Havana Nights nic salts
-Enerjjy nic salts (besides JJ Emporiums)
-SNLV18 on ice nic salts

Bonus would be if I could get them whilst in the Potchefstroom area this week.

Thank you


----------



## Faheem777 (11/6/18)

The Vape Industry (@Naeem_M) has Havana and SNLV salts

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## acorn (11/6/18)

https://www.noonclouds.co.za/collections/new-arrivals

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

